# Who is your girl crush?



## CoverGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Mine is Monica Bellucci. She's obviously gorgeous, and she also has brains and seems soft/feminine. I don't find ditziness cute, and I don't find the rebellious bad girl vibe sexy either.


----------



## cloudycandyx (Dec 28, 2010)

Evanna Lynch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think she's so cute.


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Dec 28, 2010)

Shakira, only it's not so much a crush as a full out love of her and desire to be like her. She is sultry, sexy, smart, talented beyond belief singing and writing her own songs in two different languages and she's the master of belly dancing!


----------



## llehsal (Dec 28, 2010)

Nikki Minaj...she is sooo unlike me...that's why I like her....Honestly, I secretly listen to her music ALL the time!!  It's rap and I usually HATE rap, but I like her.  She is pretty and her makeup (although sometimes overdone) I fell in love with!!!  Her style of dress is off and she makes these weird faces I dont like either, but, I like her....ugh...I wont get into the plastic surgery...but....I'm a secret fan of hers...


----------



## katana (Dec 28, 2010)

Angelina Jolie was big crush of mine for years and years.

I have a few girls I am fond of for different reasons.

I like Jennifer Tily, Lady Gaga &amp; Dita Von Tesse.


----------



## AlinaAlan (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi everyone. I am new in this forum site. I hope that we will share good ideas and information here.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 29, 2010)

Dita von Teese.


----------



## honeykim (Dec 29, 2010)

ANGELINA JOLIE.


----------



## bCreative (Dec 29, 2010)

Not sure if you guys know this person but her name is Drew Sidora and I think she is absolutely stunning!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cutepandobear (Dec 29, 2010)

Penelope Cruz is mine


----------



## esha (Jan 2, 2011)

Mila Kunis and Dianna Agron (Quinn from Glee)


----------



## perlanga (Jan 2, 2011)

Megan Fox and Ashley Green!


----------



## Rchyx (Jan 2, 2011)

Jessica Alba, I wish I was her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VenusAtlas (Jan 4, 2011)

A toss up between Milla Jovovich (badass), Salma Hayek (sultry), Natalie Portman (well-rounded), Helena Bonham Carter (eccentric), and Isabella Rossellini (classic/timeless).


----------



## dgint608 (Jan 5, 2011)

Katy Perry she is so pretty and just seems like such a sweetheart. Kinda crazy to think she used to be a christian music singer!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 5, 2011)

Kate Winslet. lol


----------



## AbigailJune92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hayley Williams from Paramore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dayabrandini (Jan 6, 2011)

Carrie Underwood/Mandy Moore/Taylor Swift/Kristen Kreuk  - I love the whole classy, innocent girly look


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jan 7, 2011)

Marisa Miller!  No doubt!

She and I have the same measurements, but I don't have boobs like her!  My sister assures me she's just always wearing a push up bra!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  She's also super domestic like me (as in likes to cook and stuff)!  Ahh, I wanna be her!  lmao!


----------



## 1hourcommute (Jan 8, 2011)

Catherine Deneuve, hands down. Wicked lovely, in her sixties and still looks like a million bucks.


----------



## redberryaha (Jan 8, 2011)

Jessica Alba, love her skin color and natural makeup.


----------



## Jenny5150 (Jan 10, 2011)

Sofia Vergara


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jan 14, 2011)

more like Girl Crush(es)   Angelina Jolie, Kim K, Gwen Stefani, Roselyn Sanchez,   and Im still obsessed with 90's Pam Anderson


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jan 14, 2011)

Ooh, Kim K and 90s Pam Anderson are very good ones too!  lol
 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> more like Girl Crush(es)   Angelina Jolie, Kim K, Gwen Stefani, Roselyn Sanchez,   and Im still obsessed with 90's Pam Anderson


----------



## StephBlake (Jan 16, 2011)

Kate Winslet too x


----------



## Tusenskona (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a crush on Gennifer Goodwin because I just think shes absolutely adorable!! And Zooey Deschanel because I love her fashion, her hair and well.everything besides her music not a big fan but I can live with that.


----------



## MichelleMUA (Feb 1, 2011)

Demi Lovato!! Even though she has gotten in a pickle lately over emotional problems...it just proves that she a human &amp; she is getting passed it in rehab. I think it is a beautiful thing of the soul to have scars but to be stronger than yesterday. I think she is gorgeous &amp; hilarious &amp; an amazing singer.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 1, 2011)

Angelina Jolie, Angie Harmon from her "Law &amp; Order" days, and Drew Barrymore.


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Feb 5, 2011)

Rihanna for sure.


----------



## softshock (Mar 5, 2011)

Emily Browning.  She has beautiful skin and a beautiful mouth.


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 6, 2011)

Joan Jett &amp; Elizabeth Taylor.


----------



## TheMmmGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Atthe moment it's Jessie J.


----------



## imonabhaute (Mar 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *1hourcommute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Catherine Deneuve, hands down. Wicked lovely, in her sixties and still looks like a million bucks.


My mom wore tons of YSL when I was growing up and it rubbed off in that I LOVE the brand.  Catherine Deneuve was one I was surprised to see here, because that's who I was going to say was someone I crush on...

Ines de la Fressange is another one of mine.  So beautiful in her time at Chanel, she still looks fantastic!


----------



## michellex1x (Mar 7, 2011)

probably eva longoria she is so pretty


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 8, 2011)

Helen Mirren is a catch too.


----------



## Music97 (May 20, 2011)

Sorry but i don't have a crush on a girl. I have a crush on Aaron Diaz though.


----------



## ls820 (May 23, 2011)

adriana lima and zooey deschanel!


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 18, 2011)

Katy Perry


----------



## MakeupCritic (Jun 19, 2011)

Angelina Jolie, Penelope Cruz and Brigitte Bordot. All of them are stunning.


----------



## CoverGirl (Jul 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, Kim K and 90s Pam Anderson are very good ones too!  lol


I'm not into them as far as watching their shows/movies, but I always found Pam in her prime crazy beautiful, and Kim is currently one of the hottest girls in Hollywood imo.


----------



## jodevizes (Jul 30, 2011)

For me it is Kate Winslett or maybe Audrey Hepburn, she was so classy.


----------



## Pamella (Aug 4, 2011)

Zooey Deschanel, Gwen Stefani, Kate Beckinsale and Christina Hendricks


----------



## TheBeautyFreak (Aug 5, 2011)

Avril lavigne haha. I love how punk rock she is, but I just wanna pinch her cheeks. She is like a baby doll! She never looks older. I dont know why but I love her young look.


----------



## satojoko (Aug 5, 2011)

Joan Jett has always been hot as hell, seriously. She's a lesbian as far as I am aware, so if you have a real crush ya might have a chance haha 

Katy Perry and Kesha make my skin crawl, seriously *gag puke* Every time I look at them I just feel dirty, and not in a good way. They are the kind of women who are perpetually in need of a good bath.


----------



## TerraB (Aug 5, 2011)

Rachel Maddow


----------



## musingmuse (Aug 5, 2011)

Definitely Adriana Lima, she has been my girl crush since I was in elementary school BEFORE SHE MADE IT BIG- I was bullied for having her bikini shots in my agenda! lol.

My other girl crush.. Natalia Vodianova - she models for Guerlain.





My next crush is Emily Didonato. She models for Maybelline


----------



## bowbandit (Aug 5, 2011)

Kat von D! She has this carefree and wild look that I envy. She's gorgeous whether the tattoos are covered or not.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 5, 2011)

Sandra Bullock!


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 10, 2011)

Reid Speed


----------



## SweetCheeks1 (Aug 10, 2011)

mila kunis and katy perry


----------



## violynn12 (Aug 10, 2011)

Amy Lee.  I think she is the most gorgeous woman on the planet.  Dark hair, and light blue eyes.... Man.  haha


----------



## Cathy1996 (Aug 10, 2011)

Rachel McAdams, Charlize Theron, Adriana Lima....


----------



## SarMoon (Aug 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MichelleMUA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Demi Lovato!! Even though she has gotten in a pickle lately over emotional problems...it just proves that she a human &amp; she is getting passed it in rehab. I think it is a beautiful thing of the soul to have scars but to be stronger than yesterday. I think she is gorgeous &amp; hilarious &amp; an amazing singer.



Always And 4 Ever

Demi Lovato She so Beautiful ...

also i like Miley &amp; Selena a little bit lol !


----------



## Tyari (Aug 14, 2011)

Mine is definitely Kim K. I lurve her!!! And she even tweeted me back last night!!! How cool!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rebelyell (Aug 16, 2011)

Audrey Tautou. I fell in love with her when she played Coco Chanel in Coco before Chanel, She is just so elegant.


----------



## Belle de Jour (Aug 31, 2011)

I love *Audrey *she was truly one of a kind.


----------



## jennyem (Sep 5, 2011)

Has to be Jessica Alba..the girl's incredible!


----------



## crishy (Sep 5, 2011)

Adriana Lima! The girls frikin stunning!


----------



## HairyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

Ahh that lucky Serb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *crishy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Adriana Lima! The girls frikin stunning!


----------



## PuckerUp6 (Sep 11, 2011)

Right now, Olivia Wilde


----------



## Cityboundmew (Sep 11, 2011)

Michelle Keegan (specifically, her character Tina.) I think she's prettier when she looks casual, and I like her style &amp; personality. Plus, she makes me feel better about being a bit short and sticky-outy eared, lol. Also Little Boots/Victoria Hesketh: great musician, seems down-to-earth &amp; friendly, and beautiful without being uber tall/skinny/toned. Oh, and not really a girl crush, but Kerli KÃµiv is making me want a labret piercing. xD


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 20, 2011)

debby harry














also... sally jupiter. yes, i know.. she's not a real person. but still.. she's the coolest female superhero out there!


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 20, 2011)

Pammy Anderson was my first!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now... drew barrymore!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 20, 2011)

drew barrymore rules!!


----------



## Amber204 (Sep 20, 2011)

Kate Hudson... I love her new Almay ads on tv and she maintains an golden good girl reputation throughout her career as well as always dressing with a flirty elegance. Drew Barymore is definitely my close second also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 20, 2011)

Recently, Lisa Vanderpump, Rachel Bilson (the Behind the Scenes @ Chanel Resort she did for one of the Canadian fashion mags here was adorable!), and Thandie Newton.


----------



## fartoomuch (Oct 5, 2011)

Zooey Deschanel, Christina Ricci, aaand Leighton Meester


----------



## pandy1021 (Oct 10, 2011)

If Meagan  Fox is proven to be a girl, I'd love her. Along with Jessica Alba. Other might include Anna Hathaway. I am a fan of these women and they really amaze me with their looks.


----------



## spittingpink (Oct 10, 2011)

Amber Heard!


----------



## Jane Hearst (Oct 26, 2011)

Miranda Kerr


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 26, 2011)

Miranda Kerr - beautiful AND smart!


----------



## kerker (Oct 26, 2011)

+1 for Jessica Alba =)


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 4, 2011)

Mine are Lauren Conrad and Dianna Agron from Glee

Before it was Brittany Murphy may she RIP


----------



## Curtysgirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Scarlett Johannsen


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 2, 2011)

I think Olivia Wilde and Kristin Kreuk are absolutely stunning--Kristin is one of the few actresses that looks good even without makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheMmmGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

After watching 500 days of summer and new girl my new favorite is Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 10, 2012)

http://thegloss.com/beauty/plus-model-magazine-editorial-features-sexy-photos-of-kasia-provocative-quotes-about-how-underweight-fashion-models-are-nsfw-729/

*Kasia Pilewicz! Absolutely love her! She is my idea of what a true model should look like.*


----------



## Hezzie (Jan 11, 2012)

Milla Jovovich. She totally kicks ass.


----------



## SarahNerd (Jan 11, 2012)

To many to name......


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 11, 2012)

Hayley Williams                                          Emma stone                                                          Avril Lavigne


----------



## VWBuggirl (Jan 12, 2012)

My two long-time girl crushes are Eva Mendez and Michelle Rodriguez.


----------



## Picasso (Jan 12, 2012)

Eva Mendez and Beyonce for sure! ;-)


----------



## katetodd (Jan 13, 2012)

Britney spears i love her and her music she's so cutee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladybug88 (Jan 20, 2012)

brooke burke and rachel mcadams.... no homo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stackhouse (Jan 20, 2012)

Ginnifer Goodwin. I don't know why, but something about her always make me smile whenever she's on TV.


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Feb 1, 2012)

Shakira 100%!
http://shakiraworkout.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/shakira-with-casual-pants.jpg
http://pseudoccultmedia.blogspot.com/2009/10/shakira-freedom-is-lie.html


----------



## MissMac666 (Feb 5, 2012)

Well my girl crush is def Zooey Deschanel, gorgeous girl!!


----------



## Ingrid (Feb 6, 2012)

Miranda Kerr, Kim K, Marilyn Monroe, Victoria Beckham


----------



## ashies88 (Feb 11, 2012)

Lena Katina


----------



## Kokane (Feb 19, 2012)

Emily Procter

Eva Mendes

and Coco


----------



## Rachel_ (Feb 19, 2012)

Christina Ricci, hubba hubba~


----------



## automaticeyesx (Feb 19, 2012)

Emma Stone! And I love Drew Barrymore too, but that's probably more of a role model obsession.


----------



## Miss19 (Mar 22, 2012)

My girl crush is Lana del rey. I do have more, but she is my fav  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CoverGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is Monica Bellucci. She's obviously gorgeous, and she also has brains and seems soft/feminine. I don't find ditziness cute, and I don't find the rebellious bad girl vibe sexy either.



Whoa! I love her too! And I see you have Catherine Zeta-Jones as your avi, I also love her.

My biggest girl crush is Angelina Jolie, though. Like... I would really kiss her... and I'm straight as can be! LOL.


----------

